# Monster crop/OG Ghost at end week 4



## Kevin Leddy (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 7, 2019)

Very nice....thank you for letting us have a look!


----------



## Kevin Leddy (Jul 7, 2019)

I have a question, I bend, twist, break, tie down branches tryin to keep this plant open and airy while keeping it leafy as possible. Whenever I untie, it seems to close back up blocking light to the lower buds. Does tying branches down in a LST kind of way affect bud growth all that much, i.e., should I untie and deleaf or leave it tied down for maxium light penertration?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2019)

Once I tie mine down, I leave them tied down.  Why are you untying?  The plants WILL want to go back to an upright (reach for the sun) position.  I try not to take off too many leaves--the big fan leaves are the little "solar collectors" that make photosynthesis possible.  So, my vote is to leave them tied down.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 9, 2019)

yep Im with THG if you untie they will use to much energy trying to straighten back up


----------



## Kevin Leddy (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Kevin Leddy (Jul 21, 2019)

View attachment 253703

End of week six. I loosened the ties over the past couple of weeks and add an exhale bag. I shut my exhaust fan off for a couple hours a few times a day, otherwise, heat gets to 90+, humidity, 60+. Should I be doing anything different?

Tent: 3x3x5
Lights: 1500 LED
Nutrients: Growth Science
Soil: Fox Farm Ocean forrest


----------



## Kevin Leddy (Jul 29, 2019)

End of week 7.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 29, 2019)

Did you just water your flowers too? Are those wet?


----------



## Kevin Leddy (Jul 30, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Did you just water your flowers too? Are those wet?


Funny, no, not wet. I shut the lights off, really dark, good camera/flash I guess.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 30, 2019)

Fkn Adds ,


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2020)

I am currently growing Ghost Express. Cuts directly from the GHOST himself.  Trying to get him over here.  The Express OG 55 days in.  I talked with him earlier today and said to run it between 9 and 10 weeks.  Tirchs look like they need another week or so.  Plant looks almost done.  Will listen to the master on this one. He won't tell me what the Ghost Express is a combination of.  Told me he didn't want anybody to copy it.  Hope this secret is worth keeping.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2020)

my express is sure slow , slow at everything , vegging and flowering...i hope the weather holds out for the next two three weeks

they sure are stinky


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2020)

I will take a pic of her at harvest.  Fan leaves started turning purple a few days ago.   Stinky little girl.  OH,  Not much stretch at all.  Short stubby but good bud production.  See if you can get him here.  Doesn't hardly go there.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 17, 2020)

I do not have a way of getting a hold of him...I never keep names , numbers ,or email addys around

ill take a photo of my outdoor shorty..yep , they are short and squat , zero stretch...

i splooged my express with some pollen from ecsd x ogers.....should be fun


----------



## pute (Sep 17, 2020)

Will send e-mail


----------

